# Long term cigar storage...



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

Whats the best way to go about storing some sticks for a while, and by while I mean 18 years?


----------



## OracleSmoke (Feb 28, 2009)

Pretty specific time frame there, you goin' to the pokey?

Are you going to be around to check humidity/temp?


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

I'll be around.. I just want them to be away from my stash. These are going to be set aside for a reason.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Id say a coolerdor. They hold humidity well and if you use beads they are hassle free for months. Also they are inexpensive and if you get a 150 qt there is loads of room.


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

Well, I can't say that I myself will be smoking for that long. I had some weird idea of getting a safe deposit box and a small humi and beads to store em in... go check em every month, etc..


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

There is a good discussion going on about this on another forum I'm on about the best way to create a storage unit that is air tight... and purging it with argon and nitrogen to help slow down the decomposition of the tobacco and setup the humidity you want it at. Some of the brainiacs there were talking about using old scuba tanks somehow, but they were using the ramblings of two PhD students and above my knowledge level lol


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Just curious....what would happen if you put them in a deep vacuum? Just wonder if you could rehydrate them without destroying them.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Get a full box(es) of the cigars you plan to tuck away boxes make for better storage less air circulation - cabs of course over dress boxes 

Find a stable humidor/coolidor/fridge which is just larger then the boxes you are storing

Get the temp/humidity down to 55/55 or close I suggest 60 % beads and a cool dark corner.

Get a lock for the Humi


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> There is a good discussion going on about this on another forum I'm on about the best way to create a storage unit that is air tight... and purging it with argon and nitrogen to help slow down the decomposition of the tobacco and setup the humidity you want it at. Some of the brainiacs there were talking about using old scuba tanks somehow, but they were using the ramblings of two PhD students and above my knowledge level lol


Educated fools. :yawn:
Ya can't beat a cooler and beads.


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

Guess i'll try holding on to em.. 2 Padron 1926 #9's and a bottle of 15 year old scotch.. To sit and age for another 18 years..


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

Congrats on the baby boy!


----------



## Jonesee (Dec 30, 2005)

Nocturnus said:


> Guess i'll try holding on to em.. 2 Padron 1926 #9's and a bottle of 15 year old scotch.. To sit and age for another 18 years..


For 2 cigars, a small tupperware container with beads would work. The scotch: Once bottled it won't age. you will have an older bottle but not older scotch. As long as your house is air conditioned, keep the scotch out of the sun in the liquor cabinet and it will be fine for as long as you don't break the seal.

I have cigars from my 3 son's births. The oldest is almost 21 years old now. I don't think I will ever smoke them.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Two cigars we're talkin' about? :shocked:
I guess a cooler ain't the best choice.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Though you probably won't remember this 18 years from now, be careful when opening the scotch. I opened a bottle from 1981 last year and the cork had more or less disintegrated and the scotch itself was ruined. It was kept in a wine cellar since it had been purchased too.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Yes congrats on the baby boy!! Thats a great idea with the cigars. A couple people above talked about the scotch, one saying it won't age the other saying he had a bottle go bad.

Another good Idea would be to by an 18 year aged bottle when it is time to smoke the cigars, that scotch will have been born the same year as your son


----------

